# Wing Mirrors



## Peter10 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have recently bought a MH and am unable to properly adjust the drivers side wing mirror. The base chassis is a 1995 Ducato and there appears to be nothing wrong with the actual wing mirror. However when clicked into position it is impossible to angle the glass inwards enough to see down the side of the van. I suspect that if it had been damaged or bent in some way, this would be obvious, but it's not so. My only thought is that a passenger side glass may have been fitted in error, but I don't know if this is possible, or if it could have this effect. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Any chance of a photo?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Peter,
I have no knowledge of this model but have you tried pressing gently on the left hand side of the mirror glass i.e. to adjust the angle by hand? It may be that it has clicked out of place.
Bill


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I go for pressing the glass fairly firmly if there is no electrical adjustment or anything else you can see to adjust the arm.
If you can find a picture of another van like your own, you could check that someone has not fitted the wrong mirror. New vans sometimes have wrong mirrors fitted.

Alan


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My old Citroen van mirrors were adjusted by pressing on the edges of the glass, not by moving the frame. It took me ages to realise this, could this be the same with yours?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My thoughts are that the original has been damaged at some point (probably by white van man) and the wrong replacement has been fitted. It was probably obtained from an ordinary van in a scrapyard and is the wrong one.

You might be able to cut a new indentation in order for the arm to have a new position suitable for you. 

There is a surprisingly big range of wing mirror arms available for Fiats. I found this out when I had a similar problem with a new motorhome, even the factory got it wrong. :roll:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like it might be a LHD mirror. This would show a wider field of view to allow for visibility from the left hand front seat. At least thats my guess :roll: :roll: .

Gary.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Gary1944 said:


> Sounds like it might be a LHD mirror. This would show a wider field of view to allow for visibility from the left hand front seat. At least thats my guess :roll: :roll: .
> 
> Gary.


ditto


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

You can purchase replacement mirrors from www.wingmirrorman.co.uk which from the two or three we have ordered are genuine (Lucas) and a lot cheaper than Fiat commercial.

Regards,
Chris[/url]


----------

